# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Perdices en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Abro este hilo con una foto que tome ayer de una patirroja en pleno vuelo en la zona del Cordel Serrano (también conocido por camino real). Espero poder subir más imágenes de perdices cuando las vaya consiguiendo:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonita foto los Terrines de la patiroja, dentro de nada las vas a ver en collera ya que va a empezar el celo.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Que fotaca!!! Si tuviese que buscar dentro de éste foro a un fotografo para hacer algún reportaje, Los Terrines sin duda que te llamaría a ti.
Una expléndida captura en movimiento de la alectoris rufa!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Madre mía, que tiro tiene esa perdiz, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ahora en serio, preciosa imagen los terrines... entre el vuelo de la perdiz y el cañón de la cámara, te habrá costado sacar esa fotaza  :Smile: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un par de fotos de una perdiz "a peón" que me salió al paso el sábado en la Serena. No creáis que estaba coja; es que iba corriendo como si yo llevara en lugar de la Canon la Sarasqueta. Observad que en cada foto apoya una pata distinta:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Buenas tomas Los Terrines... Parece que has conseguido fotografiar a una perdiz de una sola pata... jejeje
Te estoy imaginando ella a peón huyendo de tu cámara y de ti... y tu detrás "disparando".
Un saludo y que poquitos animales van quedando sin caer en tu cámara, eh??

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Voy a subiros algunas fotos de perdices que he tomado la última semana:







Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas fotos Los terrimes, esto de hacer fotos como tu las hace deber de ser bastante difícil, menos mal que te tenemos a ti.
Gracias por acercarme el campo tal como es.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo dos fotos de esta mañana:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Trasteando en imágenes antiguas, he encontrado algunas fotografías de perdices tomadas en abril de 2010. Creo que ese día estaban excesivamente confiadas, ya que las hice con un objetivo de 300 mm que ya no tengo, y creo que me permitieron acercarme más de lo habitual (tal vez porque en esa fecha ya no había cazadores por la zona y ya estaban en época de cría). Os subo algunas de ellas:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas Los Terrines... sobretodo la primera!!!!
Seguro que sabían que tu arma, en vez de matar crea arte...jejeje
Ya te conoce hasta la fauna del lugar, eh??

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas perdices de esta Semana Santa:



Ésta creo que estaba cantando, porque tenía el pico abierto (curichichi, curichichi):







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines la que esta cantando es el macho de la collera, en esta última foto se le observa los espolones en las patas y nosotros le decimos que esta enmoñaooo, que tiene las plumas de la cabeza de punta.
No se si este tipo de comentario es un tostón pero bueno hay esta.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como hace mucho que no subo perdices, os voy a poner unas del pasado viernes (no son muy buenas, pero no podéis ni imaginaros el calor que pasé subiendo cerros a 43 grados a la sombra):







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer en el campo observé a lo lejos algo que se movía arrastrándose pos el suelo y pensé que se trataba de un lagarto; solamente pude hacer dos fotos, ya que rápidamente desapareció de mi vista, y mi sorpresa al ver las fotos en el ordenador es que se trataba de una perdiz con dos polluelos:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado 26 de abril muy cerca del embalse de Zújar al amanecer:











Un saludo corcial.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-may-2016),HUESITO (29-abr-2016),Jonasino (30-abr-2016),perdiguera (29-abr-2016),REEGE (01-may-2016),willi (29-abr-2016)

----------

